
Show HN: Blendful–Create illustration art for your project in seconds - nikkwong
This is a repost; I posted it yesterday but got no clicks or comments. Going to try posting it one last time.<p>Hey HN, I have been working to create Blendful [0]. I&#x27;m a designer&#x2F;programmer and I realized how frustrating it is for people who are not designers to create high quality illustrations that fit well with their project. Blendful is intended to fill that gap.
I would love to hear any feedback, comments, or discussion otherwise. Thank you for your time.<p>[0] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blendful.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blendful.com</a>
======
jones1618
It seems useful overall but has areas where it could improve. The UI is
inconsistent. Inserted art just appears in the "board" but insert shapes
require dragging in the board and there's no indication what shape you're
drawing.

I could see no obvious way to set outline/stroke width or color for shapes
even though art in the library show those properties. There seems to be no way
to rotate shapes. There are no line or text tools.

Of course, your art library isn't fully populated yet. For instance, search
for "dog", "bird", "dragon", "knight" all return no results. Also, even though
the search tool asks for submitted art, it wasn't at all clear how to submit
it.

Anyway, the idea of sharing and collaborating around images in a simple
environment is appealing. With a few tweaks, it would be something that I
would use and recommend.

~~~
nikkwong
Wow, thank you so much for this comment; I really appreciate it, and this
feedback is immensely helpful. Thank you!

